
We're All Living in the Cool Zone Now - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pkypdg/were-all-living-in-the-cool-zone-now
======
Trasmatta
> ...and utter failure by the Democratic party would occur simultaneously
> during the ongoing pandemic

Anyone know what failure she's referring to here?

